# Directv Receiver R22-200: HD Upgrade ?



## firedude62

I was wondering if anyone knows if the software in this model can be upgraded to allow veiwing of HD programming? Under Setup/HDTV there are 3 tabs listed and only TV Ratio is active. Video and TV Resolutions, though viewable, cannot be accessed. 

I had an installer who upgraded 3 of 4 boxes I had in Septamber of '08 tell me that this model now had this feature. The CSR that I spoke with on Monday, though polite, was of little help and she tranferred me and I was disconnected during this process.

Thanks


----------



## or270

Not at this time, possibly in the future.


----------



## Mertzen

firedude62 said:


> =
> I had an installer who upgraded 3 of 4 boxes I had in Septamber of '08 tell me that this model now had this feature.=


Just another tech myth or more misinformation between techs/


----------



## texasbrit

This one keeps coming up in the forums.

1) An upgrade for the R22 to create an "R22HD" is NOT available. 

2) We know that it is technically possible to upgrade the R22 to HD because a) it is actually an HD DVR with HD disabled and b) an upgrade has reportedly been tested by some DirecTV employees (a few of whom posted here, just confusing everyone).

3) If DirecTV decided at some future time to offer such an upgrade then it would almost certainly be priced at the difference between an SD DVR and an HD DVR. So for example, if an SD DVR was $99 and an HD DVR was $199 the upgrade would be at least $100. Otherwise no-one would bother to lease an HD DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Texasbrit is 100% right on this. I would not hold out hope at this point for an HD upgrade, no matter how easy it would be for DIRECTV to accomplish.


----------



## LOCODUDE

*Here we go again!!!!!......The saga continues.....*


----------



## miketorse

Well, since the Installer Forum on the D* site is a public forum, here is some information on the R22 http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10531394

Looks like the R16 will be reintroduced, and be the new "DVR of choice" for all areas except the MPEG4 SD locals area. So there will be less and less of the R22 going forward anyway.


----------



## dorfd1

miketorse said:


> Well, since the Installer Forum on the D* site is a public forum, here is some information on the R22 http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10531394
> 
> Looks like the R16 will be reintroduced, and be the new "DVR of choice" for all areas except the MPEG4 SD locals area. So there will be less and less of the R22 going forward anyway.


Why reintroduce the R16 when the R22 is better.


----------



## BattleZone

dorfd1 said:


> Why reintroduce the R16 when the R22 is better.


Because the R16 is significantly cheaper to make. The R22 is better in the long run, but with the economy, companies are being forced to save money TODAY.


----------



## LameLefty

DaaQ said:


> It is possible for the R22 to run HD programming, the sw on it is the same as the hr2x models right now. What plans D* has for this are still anyones guess.
> 
> Now I don't know the hows or whys but mine is running in full HD mode right now, I also already had an HR20 prior to swapping my R15 for the 22, when I activated it, it was just like all the others, but was about 10 mins later I noticed that the guide pulled in the HD channels. I am an employee so thats probably why mine went active.
> I have not had the chance yet other than my setup to put one in at a customers home that either a. already had an hd dvr in service, or b. was getting an hd dvr along with a dvr on their account where I could test both.
> 
> Now if you have a 22 with a basic dish your out of luck as well, we don't put up Ka dishes for customers without the HD service going in as well. IN this area that is.


Well let me clear that up for ya' right now.  LOTS of us have R22's and ALSO have HD service with HD DVRs. Our R22's do NOT have HD capability active.


----------



## texasbrit

To restate this - only certain R22s that were activated on employee accounts have HD capability. This capability is NOT available on regular customer accounts, even if they have HD access and have other boxes receiving HD. And DirecTV has been known to get very unhappy when an employee posts that they have HD on their R22, because it just confuses everyone else.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Indeed.....


----------



## jojasto81

So everywhere online I see people debating whether or not an R22-200 can actually process and produce full HD 1080i-p on their tvs. The answer is an odd one. I have found out after much research that many or them actually can. Being an computer engineer (MIT), I have tested several R22's and have found a majority of them do in fact produce full HD, both in 1080i and 1080p (On demand movies only). My research is attempting to find a pattern to the capable R22's, such as serial numbers, software and firmware types, etc. When that is figured out, I will of course share such information with everyone. Until then, those of you who think that you are actually watching HD channels on your R22's; keep on thinking that, because you are right. And disregard the answers of those who consistantly state the answer is a resounding no!! Good luck all


----------



## The Merg

jojasto81,

First off, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

As for the R22 and HD, the R22 is the same receiver as the HR21, which is an HD-DVR. DirecTV software disabled the R22's ability to display HD. With one of the more recent National Releases of software (v0x034C), that software limitation was removed. The caveat, of course, is that you need to have HD service on your account. So, if you have HD service turned on on your account, your R22 will act just like an HR21. If you do not have HD service, your R22 will continue to act as an SD-DVR.

One thing to remember is that even though you are receiving HD service on the R22, DirecTV considers the R22 a SD-DVR. If it fails at any time and you get it replaced by DirecTV, your replacement will be an R15 or R16 as the R22 is not in production anymore. The one exception is if you are in a MPEG-4 area, in which case your replacement will be a HR2x receiver.

- Merg


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, you don't need to do research on serial numbers and software. Simply put, if you have HD access on your account the R22 acts as an HD DVR. If you don't have HD access, it acts as an SD DVR.


----------



## xmguy

The Merg said:


> jojasto81,
> 
> First off, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> As for the R22 and HD, the R22 is the same receiver as the HR21, which is an HD-DVR. DirecTV software disabled the R22's ability to display HD. With one of the more recent National Releases of software (v0x034C), that software limitation was removed. The caveat, of course, is that you need to have HD service on your account. So, if you have HD service turned on on your account, your R22 will act just like an HR21. If you do not have HD service, your R22 will continue to act as an SD-DVR.
> 
> One thing to remember is that even though you are receiving HD service on the R22, DirecTV considers the R22 a SD-DVR. If it fails at any time and you get it replaced by DirecTV, your replacement will be an R15 or R16 as the R22 is not in production anymore. The one exception is if you are in a MPEG-4 area, in which case your replacement will be a HR2x receiver.
> 
> - Merg


I know this is a old thread. But I was told if DirecTV VOD was active on the account D* MUST replace the R22 with an R22 or HR2x equivalent. This is my bargaining chip for if my R22-200 or -100 ever goes belly up!


----------



## The Merg

xmguy said:


> I know this is a old thread. But I was told if DirecTV VOD was active on the account D* MUST replace the R22 with an R22 or HR2x equivalent. This is my bargaining chip for if my R22-200 or -100 ever goes belly up!


I believe that was the argument I've suggested that people make. Basically, that the replacement is supposed to be of a comparable receiver. So if I have an R22 and am using VOD and other advanced features, I will lose that functionality by going to an R15/R16.

If this is true, that would be terrific news.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM

The Merg said:


> I believe that was the argument I've suggested that people make. Basically, that the replacement is supposed to be of a comparable receiver. So if I have an R22 and am using VOD and other advanced features, I will lose that functionality by going to an R15/R16.
> 
> If this is true, that would be terrific news.
> 
> - Merg


You can cry all you want if your R22 breaks down about all the features it has that a regular SD DVR doesn't (R15/R16) but unless you upgrade to an HR series DVR you're going to get an R15/R16 for a replacement. Boo-hoo.


----------



## xmguy

ThomasM said:


> You can cry all you want if your R22 breaks down about all the features it has that a regular SD DVR doesn't (R15/R16) but unless you upgrade to an HR series DVR you're going to get an R15/R16 for a replacement. Boo-hoo.


That's not a guarantee. I was told by someone that VOD is a requirement. If it's on your account you will get another R22 or HR2x.


----------



## CJTE

xmguy said:


> That's not a guarantee. I was told by someone that VOD is a requirement. If it's on your account you will get another R22 or HR2x.


The R22 is considered a SD DVR.

When the CSR sets up a replacement, it shows a list of all the receivers. They choose the R22 and put down the trouble code. They don't get to decide whether its replaced with an HD DVR or a Regular DVR. That's beyond their control.
They can probably do an internal escalation for review, but that doesn't guarantee you'll get a call back or that you'll get what you want. Just that someone higher up will look at it.

You can tell them about VOD all day but whether you purchased it at Best Buy or DirecTV sent it to you, it's an SD DVR. You'll get an SD DVR.

*Unless, you're in an MPEG-4 LIL market. Then you'll get an HD DVR.


----------



## RobertE

CJTE said:


> The R22 is considered a SD DVR.
> 
> When the CSR sets up a replacement, it shows a list of all the receivers. They choose the R22 and put down the trouble code. They don't get to decide whether its replaced with an HD DVR or a Regular DVR. That's beyond their control.
> They can probably do an internal escalation for review, but that doesn't guarantee you'll get a call back or that you'll get what you want. Just that someone higher up will look at it.
> 
> You can tell them about VOD all day but whether you purchased it at Best Buy or DirecTV sent it to you, it's an SD DVR. You'll get an SD DVR.
> 
> *Unless, you're in an MPEG-4 LIL market. Then you'll get an HD DVR.


I can't speak for DirecTv for mailing a replacement out. However for a replacement by a tech, a bad R22 with VOD, gets replaced with another R22. If the tech doesn't have a R22, he install's a R15/16, and notifies DirecTv that a R22 needs to be sent.


----------



## Draconis

dorfd1 said:


> Why reintroduce the R16 when the R22 is better.


There is also less confusion about HD when you get a R16. Many people think that the R22 is a cheap way to get HD, there is no chance of that misconception with the R16.


----------



## xmguy

RobertE said:


> I can't speak for DirecTv for mailing a replacement out. However for a replacement by a tech, a bad R22 with VOD, gets replaced with another R22. If the tech doesn't have a R22, he install's a R15/16, and notifies DirecTv that a R22 needs to be sent.


Thanks Robert. You may been the one who told me the info. I'm not sure. I just bought a HR-XX from D*. But I still love my R22. I'd want to get another R22 reguardless if I could get a HR for free. Unless no other options are available,


----------



## ThomasM

xmguy said:


> I'm not sure. I just bought a HR-XX from D*. But I still love my R22.


Of course you do. It's the SAME EXACT BOX.


----------



## xmguy

ThomasM said:


> Of course you do. It's the SAME EXACT BOX.


I know but my R22-200 has a special place in my heart!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK, I'm going to call this one asked and answered.


----------

